# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Libi: Rebelët shtien nën kontroll kryeqytetin, Tripoli

## mesia4ever

Ky eshte lideri i Libise, nje diktator i tipit islamik. Ky i pat shpalle xhihad Zvicrres para do kohe se kjo e fundit i pat ndalu ndertimin e minareve. Ky me heret ishte i perfshire ne akte terroriste islamike. Kryetari mbret i Libise Muhamer Ghadafi nuk iu pat frikesu as Amerikes, deri sa kjo e fundit ja pat ngrehe pak veshet. Ta shohim cfare do te ndodhe tani.

Tani ne Libi ka trazira qe nja 6 dite, ushtria dhe besniket e Muhamer Ghadafit kane shtire me arme te renda ne protestues, perfshire ketu edhe ata qe shkonin per t'i varrosur te afermit e tyre te vrare po nga Gadafi. Libia eshte me territor me i madh se Egjipti, por me i vogel se Algjeria. Dhashte Zoti qe keta popuj te lirohen nga terrorizmi fetar dhe nga diktatoret qe i kane zgjedhur here vet, e shpesh here iu jane imponuar.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41689225...ideastn_africa

----------


## mesia4ever

Zeri i Amerikes, 20 shkurt, 2011


Forcat e sigursië në Libi hapën sot përsëri zjarr ndaj demonstruesve, ndërsa mijëra njerëz filluan protestat në Marok. Edhe në Bahrein dhe Jemen njerëzit vazhdojnë të demonstrojnë për reforma politike.

Në qytetin e dytë më të madh të vendit, Bengazi dëshmitarët thanë se forcat e sigurisë qëlluan sot ndaj pjesëmarrësve në funeralin e protestuesve që u vranë një ditë më parë.Organizata me bazë në SHBA Human Rights Watch e ngriti në 173 perosna numrin e të vrarëve në 5 ditë protesta.

Sot në Marok u mblodhën disa mijëra portetsues anti-qeveritarë në Rabat, me kërkesën për reforma politike dhe për kufizimin e pushtetit të mbretit Mohamed. Marshuesit thërrisnin parrulla ku kërkonin një kushtetutë të re, më tepër mundësi ekonomike dhe marrjen e masave ndaj korrupsionit.

Në Tunizi, mijëra vetë dolën nëpër rrugët e kryeqytetit, me kërkesën për dorëheqjen e qeverisë së përkohëshme. Kjo qeveri ka premtuar mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve brenda 6 muajsh, por ende nuk është cektuar një datë.

Në Bahrein, mijëra protesues të opozitës u kthyen në sheshin Pearl, të kryeqytetit. Sot nuk ka patur njoftime për dhunë, por shumë pjesë të vendi ishin paralizuar nga greva e përgjithshme e opozitës dhe sindikatave.

Në Jemen, edhe sot pati një protestë para Univerisitetit të kryeqytetit Sana. Dje zyrtarët thanë se policia hapi zjarr ndaj aktivistëve të opozitës, që kishin organizuar marshimin e përditshëm nga universiteti i Sanas drejt qendrës së qytetit, duke vrarë të paktën një protestues.

----------


## ezel

Ky eshte terrorist komunist me permbajtjen amerikane ,ky ska te beje fare me fene islame , eshte nje tip psikopat dhe skizofren .

----------


## Nete

Diktator,psikopat....tere ata njerez kishin vrare,katastrofe a!

----------


## USA NR1

Gardafi, Nuk shkon gjithnje kungulli mbi uje,nje dite ka me tu ngule :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Ky eshte lideri i Libise, nje diktator i tipit islamik. Ky i pat shpalle xhihad Zvicrres para do kohe se kjo e fundit i pat ndalu ndertimin e minareve. Ky me heret ishte i perfshire ne akte terroriste islamike. Kryetari mbret i Libise Muhamer Ghadafi nuk iu pat frikesu as Amerikes, deri sa kjo e fundit ja pat ngrehe pak veshet. Ta shohim cfare do te ndodhe tani.
> 
> Tani ne Libi ka trazira qe nja 6 dite, ushtria dhe besniket e Muhamer Ghadafit kane shtire me arme te renda ne protestues, perfshire ketu edhe ata qe shkonin per t'i varrosur te afermit e tyre te vrare po nga Gadafi. Libia eshte me territor me i madh se Egjipti, por me i vogel se Algjeria. Dhashte Zoti qe keta popuj te lirohen nga terrorizmi fetar dhe nga diktatoret qe i kane zgjedhur here vet, e shpesh here iu jane imponuar.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41689225...ideastn_africa


jo e ke gabim sepse keto protesta qe po behen po behen pas thirrjeve te vazhdushme te dijetarve islam qe kerkoj rrezimin e atyre qe ja kan qit fytyren e zez muslimaneve ,dhe keto shtete jan aleatet kryesor te amerikes dhe Bashkimit evropian aleate te izraelit 

ky eshte fundi i gadafit per fat te keq do ket viktima por pa gjak nuk fitohet liria ,shpresojm qe pas libis potestat te vazhdojn me sirin jordanin marokon kuvajtin dhe ne te gjitha shtetet e ashtu quajtura islame

----------


## USA NR1

> jo e ke gabim sepse keto protesta qe po behen po behen pas thirrjeve te vazhdushme te dijetarve islam qe kerkoj rrezimin e atyre qe ja kan qit fytyren e zez muslimaneve ,dhe keto shtete jan aleatet kryesor te amerikes dhe Bashkimit evropian aleate te izraelit 
> 
> ky eshte fundi i gadafit per fat te keq do ket viktima *por pa gjak nuk fitohet liria* ,shpresojm qe pas libis potestat te vazhdojn me sirin jordanin marokon kuvajtin dhe ne te gjitha shtetet e ashtu quajtura islame


nuk jane duke luftuar kunder nje shteti.. :buzeqeshje: 
Pershendetje

----------


## ximi_abedini

> nuk jane duke luftuar kunder nje shteti..
> Pershendetje


por jan tu protestu kunder nje diktatori qe i ka shtyp i burgos torturu dhe vra jan tu protestu per liri dhe eshte shum veshtir te qlirohesh nga nje njeri i poshter pa pas te vrar

dhe sot ka arrit mbi 300 numri i te vrarve nga ky njeri i poshter dhe ky do vazhdoj te vras deri sa te debohet perfundimisht nga libia siq ndodhi me tunizin dhe egjiptin

----------


## Kosovar2006

> Ky eshte terrorist komunist me permbajtjen amerikane ,ky ska te beje fare me fene islame , eshte nje tip psikopat dhe skizofren .


B

Sapo qe doli djali i Gadafit Saif dhe i shajti qith islamiket dhe ata extremistet. Kta skan te bejn fare me fe. Kan mu kall krejt me mubarak me gadaf me benali buteflika e krejt xhehnem skan kurfja me fen islame

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Ky eshte lideri i Libise, *nje diktator i tipit islamik*. Ky i pat shpalle xhihad Zvicrres para do kohe se kjo e fundit i pat ndalu ndertimin e minareve. Ky me heret ishte i perfshire ne akte terroriste islamike. Kryetari mbret i Libise Muhamer Ghadafi nuk iu pat frikesu as Amerikes, deri sa kjo e fundit ja pat ngrehe pak veshet. Ta shohim cfare do te ndodhe tani.
> 
> Tani ne Libi ka trazira qe nja 6 dite, ushtria dhe besniket e Muhamer Ghadafit kane shtire me arme te renda ne protestues, perfshire ketu edhe ata qe shkonin per t'i varrosur te afermit e tyre te vrare po nga Gadafi. Libia eshte me territor me i madh se Egjipti, por me i vogel se Algjeria. Dhashte Zoti qe keta popuj te lirohen nga terrorizmi fetar dhe nga diktatoret qe i kane zgjedhur here vet, e shpesh here iu jane imponuar.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41689225...ideastn_africa


Ja rrojsh bolet Gadafit !  po pse nuk e ben edhe Hitlerin musliman pasi po t'konvenon ????

Asnje musliman i vetem se ka perkrahur "xhihadin" e Qafirit *GADAFI* !

Ky eshte mason, klysh i perendimit !

----------


## Uriel

Paralelizmi mes Gadafit dhe metodave të ndjekura nga ai nuk ka të bëjë me besimin e tij personal se sa me mënyrën që e karakterizon në thelb. Ndryshe do përbënte ndryshim thelbësor regjimi i tij nga ai i Iranit ku në të vërtetë kanë shumë të përbashkëta. Është evidente që vendet arabe adaptuan modelin sovjetik si sistem politik pas dekolonizimit dhe e kanë tepër të vështirë të integrohen në një demokraci të mirëfilltë. Gadafi gëzon pushtetin në saj të rrethanave që krijoi Lufta e Ftohtë dhe përkrahja e atëhershme sovjetike - pjesë e influencës ku nuk bënin përjashtim as pellgu arab në tërësi me në krye Egjiptin. Ndaj kurseni teoritë konspirative me CIA-n në sfond dhe "kontributin" për ngritjen e Gadaf dhe në vend të tyre diskutoni rreth fenomenit destabilizues infektiv që po përhapet në tërë pellgun arab dhe që po lëkund nga themelet pjesën dërrmuese të tiranive që sundojnë prej dekadash. Çështja shtrohet në aspekt gjeopolitik në kuadër rajonal dhe qëndron shumë herë më e ndërlikuar se një ideologji që përbën një fe të caktuar. Periudha e vetme kur gjeopolitika sundohej nga anarkia e ideologjisë ishte gjatë Luftës së Ftohtë - sot në shek XXI përbën një disiplinë shkencore të mirëfilltë.

----------


## bili99

.....Nuk dihet se kush do te vije pas ketyre diktatoreve dhe satrapeve arab qe jane ne rrexim e siper nga pushteti.dhe si do te afektoje jeten dhe ekonomine nderkombtare,neve ne nivel kombetar dhe individual,per popullin atje sigurisht qe jam i lumtur te gezojne lirine , cdo qenje njerezore e meriton lirine....e di qe  mezi pres ta shoh Gadafin poshte, shume gjate e kam pritur  per kete te ndodhi- Gadafi proserb dhe antishqiptar i deklaruar, po si do ishte ndryshe ai qe eshte kunder kombit te vet!?

----------


## the admiral

> Ky eshte lideri i Libise,* nje diktator i tipit islamik*.


sa gje qesharake. normalisht qe vetem TI mund te shkruaje nje gje te tille... 
per cfaredo te tentosh te diskutosh, nuk arrine te dalesh nga ajo mjegulla e islamofobise qe nuk te lejon te shohesh qarte...

po mbasogo i guinese ekuatoriale, mugabe i zimbabves qe jane shume me te poshter dhe gjakatar se gheddafi dhe cilesohen si 2 nder diktatoret me te tmerrshem te botes aktuale? fusim ketu edhe ate qe cilesohet si diktatori i fundit i europes, lukashenko.* a jane keto diktatore tipik te krishtere???*

----------


## the admiral

gheddafi duket se eshte arratisur jashte vendit... thone se ka shkuar ne venezuele.

ky ka qene shume me i poshter se homologet e tij ne tunizi dhe egjypt.
po e tregon edhe tani duke vrare qindra protestues.
rreth 300 ka shkuar numri i te vdekurve. 
50 vetem dje pasdite ne bengasi sipas nje mjeku lokal.

----------


## _Mersin_

I njohur për veshjet e tij të çuditshme, plot shkëlqim dhe truprojat femra, udhëheqësi më i vjetër në botën arabe dhe në Afrikë, Muamar Gedafi u konsiderua një politikan i zoti, i cili u përpoq ta nxirrte vendin nga izolimi diplomatik.

Ishte në vitin 2003, pas më shumë se dy dekadash të statusit pariah, që Tripoli mori përgjegjësi për bombardimin e avionit Pan Am, mbi qytetin skozes Lokërbi, duke i hapur kësisoj rrugë heqjes së sanksioneve. Por, ajo që e afroi më shumë me Perëndimin, ishte kur Libia hoqi dorë nga çdo përpjekje për të prodhuar armë të shkatërrimit në masë.

Megjithëse i etiketuar si i paparashikuar, Gedafi nisi të pranohej si udhëheqës në arenën ndërkombëtare. Analisti libian, Saad Djebar, e cilëson të veçantë, si nga sjellja apo strategjia.  

Por është një politikan mendjemprehtë,- shpjegon ai- është një i mbijetuar politik i Urdhrit të Parë.

Gedafi lindi në shkretëtirë, në afërsi të Sirtës në vitin 1942. Në rini ishte një admirues i udhëheqësit egjiptian dhe nacionalistit arab, Gamal Abdel Naser, duke marrë pjesë në protestat anti-izraelite gjatë krizës së Suezit në vitin 1956.

Planet për të rrëzuar monarkinë që mbreteronte në Libi, lindën qëkur ishte në kolegjin ushtarak. *Më pas, u trajnua në Britani përpara se të kthehej në Bengazi dhe të përpilonte me detaje grushtin e shtetit të 1 shtatorit të vitit 1969.*

Ai shpalosi filozofinë politike në vitet 1970 në Librin e Gjelbër, një përzierje e socializmit, kapitalizmit . Më 1977 ai shpiku sistemin e ashtuquajtur Xhamahirija (Jamahiriya), apo Shteti i Masave, përmes të cilit pushteti mbahej nga mijëra komitete të popullit. Influenca e këtij udhëheqësi është ndjerë përtej kufijve të vendit të tij.

Ish-presidenti i ndjerë amerikan, Ronald Regan, e ka quajtur një qen të çmendur. Shtetet e Bashkuara iu kundërpërgjigjën sulmeve të Libisë në Europë, me bombardime në Tripoli dhe Bengazi në 1986. Gedafi u shokua prej tyre, por më e rënde për të ishte humbja e vajzës së adoptuar nga këto sulme.

Ai, shpesh e ka përcaktuar veten si një udhëheqës shpirtëror me ide të qarta për demokracinë, por për ekspertët ai nuk është veçse një udhëheqës autoritar. Kjo duket në kontrollin ndaj mediave, ndalimin e grupeve politike kundërshtare, burgosjen e njerëzve, madje edhe dënimin me vdekje të disave.  

E duke mos bërë dallim nga udhëheqësit autoritarë, mbështetet tek djemtë e tij.

Por, në Libinë e pasur me naftë populli ishte ai që vuante pasojat, por në të njëjtën kohë e ndjen se diçka duhet bërë, por ritmet janë shumë të ngadalta.


http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.p...4421&ref=kerko

----------


## Drenica 97

> Ky eshte lideri i Libise, nje diktator i tipit islamik. Ky i pat shpalle xhihad Zvicrres para do kohe se kjo e fundit i pat ndalu ndertimin e minareve. Ky me heret ishte i perfshire ne akte terroriste islamike. Kryetari mbret i Libise Muhamer Ghadafi nuk iu pat frikesu as Amerikes, deri sa kjo e fundit ja pat ngrehe pak veshet. Ta shohim cfare do te ndodhe tani.
> 
> Tani ne Libi ka trazira qe nja 6 dite, ushtria dhe besniket e Muhamer Ghadafit kane shtire me arme te renda ne protestues, perfshire ketu edhe ata qe shkonin per t'i varrosur te afermit e tyre te vrare po nga Gadafi. Libia eshte me territor me i madh se Egjipti, por me i vogel se Algjeria. Dhashte Zoti qe keta popuj te lirohen nga terrorizmi fetar dhe nga diktatoret qe i kane zgjedhur here vet, e shpesh here iu jane imponuar.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41689225...ideastn_africa


Gadafi eshte diktator i llojit me te keq i njejt me stalinin ,titon,enverin,kastron etj,ky vret opozitaret islamik e ju e quani diktator islamik,regjimit te Gadafit po i vije fundi,sot demostruesit kan cliru qytetin e dyte per nga madhesia Bengazin,edhe ne Tripoli  demostruesit kan marre ndertesa qeveritare.

----------


## ezel

Supozohet se ka ikur Gaddafi?
Protestat kundër qeverisë në Libi, të cilat po shtohen, janë përhapur për herë të parë në qendër të kryeqytetit Tripoli.


E hëne 21 Shkurt 2011 15:47



Ditën e djelë për disa orë, rrugët u mbushën me turma njerëzish që hidhin parrulla për rrëzimin e qeverisë së kolonelit Gaddafi.

Gjatë protestës janë dëgjuar vazhdimisht të shtëna me armë, ndërsa në mbarë qytetin kanë lëvizur shtëllungat e gazit lotsjellës.

Disa ndërtesave u vu zjarri, përfshirë edhe rajone të policisë.

Në agim, qendra e qytetit u duk e qetë, megjithëse janë dëgjuar vazhdimisht të shtëna sporadike me armë.

Ende nuk ka informacione lidhur me vendndodhjen e Kolonelit Gaddafi, i cili nuk është parë në publik që prej ditës së premte.

Një prej djemve të udhëheqësit libian, Saif al-Islam al-Gaddafi, e ka pranuar gjatë një fjalimi në televizion se qytetet lindore, Benghazi dhe Bayda janë marrë në kontroll nga opozita.

Ai e pranoi se policia dhe ushtria kishin bërë disa gabime në mënyrën se si ishin sjellë me turmat e zemëruara.

Megjithatë ai këmbënguli se numri i të vrarëve ishte më i vogël, sesa raportohej.

Saif Gaddafi tha se ushtria libiane, nën komandën e babait të tij, ishte ende e fortë dhe mijëra mbështetës besnikë të tij po i drejtoheshin kryeqytetit për ta mbrojtur Kolonelin Gaddafi.

Ai premtoi se do të kishte reforma të shpejta ekonomike dhe se parlamenti libian ishte thirrur për të hartuar ligje më liberale.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Po keta Robetallahut kur Gadafi e vizitoj Italin i thuren lavdate deri ne piadestalin ma te larte po tash nuk po ju duket me sepse rrjeti i Islamizimite dhe Vehabizmi jane duke i shtrire rrenjet ne ter shtetet arabe dhe si mbase gjitha gjasave dote kthejne ne MESJET

----------


## Gogi

> Po keta Robetallahut kur Gadafi e vizitoj Italin i thuren lavdate deri ne piadestalin ma te larte po tash nuk po ju duket me sepse rrjeti i Islamizimite dhe Vehabizmi jane duke i shtrire rrenjet ne ter shtetet arabe dhe si mbase gjitha gjasave dote kthejne ne MESJET


Edhe une po mendoj ashtu, une nuk po mundem me e marr me mend mundin qe e marrin disa, se nese dikush e quan veten Islamik te mundohesh ta mbrosh me cdo kusht, sepse jo te gjithe te tillet jane te mire apo e kunderta. Nese ky thoshte se do e perhapi Islamin neper europe verejsha nje lloj entuzasimi te antaret, edhe ketu jo te gjitha ata qe thojne do e perhapin Islamin jane te gjithe te sinqert apo edhe nese jane te sinqert mund te ken nej medalje tjeter e cila ja ben te pavlefshme kete nanen tjeter.

----------


## ximi_abedini

*El-Kardavi: Gadafit i erdhi fundi*
El-Kardavi ftoi libiasit që të vazhdojnë revolucionin e tyre kundër Gadafi

E hëne 21 Shkurt 2011 17:29


     Kryetari i Unionit Botëror të dijetarëve muslimanë Hoxha Jusuf El-Kardavi tha: "Vërtetë diktatori Mu’amer El-Gadafi ka kapitulluar dhe ska më qendrushmëri për te".

Në një prononcim për El-Xheziiren përmes linjës telefonike nga Kairo ai u shpreh: "Gadafi po kapitullon e gjithë kjo si rezultat i gjakut të derdhur, gjak  ky i pastër i bijve të popullit libias, populli e ka thënë fjalën e tij, për  tiranët e tillë ska më vend”.

Gjithashtu tha”Ajo çka e ka goditur Bin Aliun dhe Mubarakun do ta godët edhe Gadafin, i thëmë atij largohu ashtu siç është laguar Mubaraku, jo vetëm kaq por duhet që populli libias ta gjykoi atë në mënyrë që të dalin në shesh skandalët e tij.

Poashtu u shpreh: ”El-Gadafi e konsideronte vetën libias që realisht nuk ishte i atillë, e konsoderonte vetën gjithçka e popullin libias asgjë. Mu për këtë njerzit e pane të nevojshme që të ngritën kundër tij. Kur një gjë e tillë ndodhi ai nuk gjeti libias që t’i përdor për ta shfarosur popullin por përdori njerëz mercenarë afrikanë që ta vrasin dhe shtypin popullin e tij ku brenda disa ditësh  pamë sa njerëzit u vranë.



Apel dhe lutje

El-Kardavi i bëri thirrje bijvë të Umer El-Muhtarit dhe fisëve  të Libisë , komandantëve te Libisë që t’iu bashkangjitën revolucionarëve ashtu siç vepruan dy ushtritë tuniziane dhe egjiptiane e gjithë ju që ta riktheni Libinë në petkun e saj real arabo-islam.

Dhe shtoi: i porosisë bijët e popullit libias që të jenë të durushëm dhe të rezistojnë ashtu siç i kam porositur bijët e Egjiptit, dhe u bëj thirrje dijetarëve, gjykatësve, profesorëve universitarë dhe gjitha grupëve që të dalin kundër Gadafit dhe ta refuzojnë atë si prijës të Libisë. U thëmë vëllezërve të libisë qendroni në pozicionët tuaj dhe vazhdoni në marshin tuaj, Allahu do të iu ndihmojë sepse Ai i Lartëmadhëruari e ndihmon të vertëtën  dhe e shfaros të kotën. Vërtetë martirët tuaj- me ndihmën e Allahut-do jenë në Firdevsin e Lartë tek Allahu “.

Populli libiasë është bashkuar dhe bër si nje shkemb duke kuptuar rrugën e tij dhe s’ka mundësi askush që ta ndal.

Ka ardhur koha që Libia të ndryshoj dhe që të futët në botën bashkëkohore me të gjithë përbërësit e saja”.

El-Kardavi  është lutur për vëllezërit e tij në Libi që Allahu t’i begatoi me fitore, ”fitoria është afër -me ndihmën e Allahut të Lartësuar, do iu vije fundi diktatorëv (tiranëve) dhe do të ngadhnjëje e vërteta”.

----------

